# Devils Lake



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

We went out all last week with some mixed results to start. We fished pelican the first two days with not much action. 3 pike and a bass, so we moved toward the main lake. We fished zeebach pass and limited each of the next three days with 4 guys. We tied in the trees and jigged. Dad of course lead the charge and showed us young'ns how it was done. The fish were 2-4 lbs, with some larger ones coming on leadcore on firday.

Anyone else been out? We are heading back on weds. when the weather straightens out.


----------



## dptychf (May 26, 2004)

Seems like a late start this year.....hopefully it will start warming up, can't wait to get out there in june, till then settling for salmon here in Milwaukee


----------



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

Looked all over the maps of the lake I have and can't find zeebach pass. where is it loaction at.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Straight out and a little NE of the grahams island boat ramp. You can see the road on the side across from grahams. Should be able to pick it up on your depthfinder.


----------



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

Thanks! hear six mile bay is the hot spot right now. What about you.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Well we went south of Gram and caught some pigs. We had a hard time keeping those pike off the line though. We fished breaks from 20-25 feet with lead core. Firetiger was the kitty. We trolled on the breaks and caught some fish 28+ with one breaking 32.

We then tied up in the trees in mid-afternoon and produced a good bunch of fish, but nothing that was near as big as we caught in deeper water mid-morning. THe bite was slow until about 10 am trolling then picked up for about 3 hours and again slowed off around 2pm so we moved into the trees in Zeebach's when the sun came out and warmed things up. That and the wind was crazy, thank the lord for a deep hulled tyee.

Allin all it was another good day. I have heard that six mile has been producing, but we never left the big island.


----------

